

Meet the new boss, worse than the old boss - czr80
https://thetrichordist.wordpress.com/2012/04/15/meet-the-new-boss-worse-than-the-old-boss-full-post/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3850935> <\- Comments

tptacek's detailed summary:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3856526>

Other instances and related items can be found with this search:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Abos...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Aboss+new)

